# LED lighting Suggestions



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Hey all, looking for some general suggestions, ideas, links
Due to increasing power bills, considering going to LED lighting on all 3 tanks
120/30/20 Gallon - all planted fresh water.
I understand LED will save major power usage and would like advise or ideas as too what to look for, and perhaps the best place to buy from?

Many, Many Thanks in advance!!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Hey People - does no one here use LED lighting as their primary? Any input would be welcome


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm using 2 marineland 36-48" on my 135g african tank. Great lights I have them on a timer. It would be nice nice if the moonlight and regular light could all run on a timer, might do that as a project this winter when the weather is crummy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You can buy LED lights bulbs from hardware stores or DIY. There are also grow panels from hydroponic stores. It all depends if you are handy and your budget.

I would start with checking JL Aquatics web site. Then search for LED in this forum There were a few old threads.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Marineland 36-48" LED on my 33 gallon planted guppy tank.

I also wrapped an 18 foot LED rope light (Christmas decoration) around the inside of my Blue Box Pond project.
I just siliconed it on the inside of the box around the window opening.

I also ran a blue rope light the length of my sunroom/fishroom for moonlight effect.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I picked up a 36 ultra premium led diy kit a while back but have not had the time to set it up yet. I'll try and get it set up this winter some time. I will post pictures when i start. This will be going on my 170 or 190 gallon tank . I'm not sure yet. Here is the link.

36 Ultra Premium LED DIY Kit with Dimmable Drivers


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!!! I will check the suggested items. I am NOT a handy or DIY person, so budget is the only real issue - just want to be sure that whatever I buy will last a good while, and provide enough light for my plants


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

LED lights are quite expensive if you're looking to run a high tech planted tank (high light & CO2). If you're just looking for something for you to be able to see in your plans and fish but not have crazy growth.. you can spend less and as others have mentioned.

I run a saltwater tank... I had a choice of running Metal Halides ( ~$800 for the fixture and bulbs) or go with an equivalent LED fixture (~$2500) .. I chose the $800 fixture. So high light LEDs are still expensive.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Two words - Ebay.... ok, one word.
I bought some off there and they work pretty good.
I new it would be a crap-shoot, but worked out nicely.
Nice submersibles for indirect moonlite as well


----------

